# Went to a concert alone



## WantToChange (Mar 23, 2006)

Last night I went to a 4 1/2 hour long local show. I had never been to the place before, and I didn't know anyone who was there.

I almost chickened out, but I forced myself to go. That in itself was an accomplishment for me.

Everyone there was with there little groups of friends, and I was by myself. It was a pretty awkward feeling, but I managed to exchange "Hi"s' with a few people I didn't know, and even had a short conversation with a stranger.

My goal for the night was to walk over to the one bands' [amazing, gorgeous] drummer, and let him know how great they were - and I did it 

I talked to a few other members from different bands too. I'm pretty proud of myself, as stupid as it may sound. I went from sitting in my house, doing nothing for months, to throwing myself into a place I had never been, full of people I'd never met. And I survived lol. :lol


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

excellent job. i enjoy concerts a lot but i don't think i could go to one alone, so a big thumbs up to you! :banana


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wonderful! All of that is hard to do. Congratulations! :yay :clap


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Awsome! Way to go!! I've made myself go to 2 concerts alone so know how scary that is!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, WantToChange! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## readytoliveagain (Apr 17, 2006)

Congrats, 
I cant even do that! Amazing! Keep it up!


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

YEAH! Looks like WantToChange has gone to... "IsChanging"! :yay

You did a LOT in one night!! :yes Congratulations!! Super-Super Job!! :clap :boogie :banana :boogie :clap

Pushing ourselves is one key, I believe, to conquering SA. That and getting past the Fear of the fear of the "event" itself is part of the equation too. (hope that second part made sense).


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow, that's great! And you even went and talked to the band! :nw

Last year I chickened out of seeing my favourite band cuz I didn't want to go by myself. Next time I'm definitely gonna go no matter what


----------

